# Largest goggles for 2013/14



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i havent tried the zeal levels but ive heard that they have the biggest range of view out of all commercially made goggles. the apx appears big from the outside but once u put them on u will realize that in order for them to be frameless, the padding sits behind the lens on the inside of the goggles and in a sense restricts ur view (if that makes sense). same goes for smith I/Ox. in my experience out of the goggles ive tried on, i find the eg2 have the most peripheral view. i plan on buying a pair of oakley canopy's for this season though because oakleys optics and vision cannot be beat.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I love eg2's. I have used all the goggles listed above and still go back to the eg2. The closest peripheral I have found to them is the quicksilver Hubble.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Love my Fishbowls, but helmet compatibility is a bitch. Still haven't found a helmet that works with them.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

On a somewhat related note would you go for the smith i/ox or the oakley airbrake? What in the oakley line is comparable to smith i/ox? I am looking for something that will not fog, has large peripheral, and comes with multiple lenses (sunny and flat light).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you fog really easy get the smith iox with fan. That or the iox has better peri than the air brakes. I have a pair of airbrakes that got worn once and ow sit in the box on the shelf. Gonna five them to my sons coach this year.

Try them both on and see for yourself!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

miplatt88 said:


> On a somewhat related note would you go for the smith i/ox or the oakley airbrake? What in the oakley line is comparable to smith i/ox? I am looking for something that will not fog, has large peripheral, and comes with multiple lenses (sunny and flat light).


Anon M2 yoooooooo


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My eg2s have only ever fogged up if I get snow in them. I love them.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like my Optic Nerve Boreas gogs alot. Not the biggest maybe but frameless, super soft (easy to change) and really fit great with my helmet. (Bern Watts)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Anon M2 yoooooooo


Tjese are #3the on my list for peripheral and probably really tied for #2 with hubble.... 

Im gonna get the iox turbo fan for skinning


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

EG2's all the way.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Argo said:


> Tjese are #3the on my list for peripheral and probably really tied for #2 with hubble....
> 
> Im gonna get the iox turbo fan for skinning


Nah. Goggles + glacier glasses homie


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't tried the Smith fan series, but I'm a human heater and I can't find a pair of goggles or sunglasses that don't fog after about 100 yards of skinning. I might have to try those fan goggles.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i have heard that the turbo fan is a bunch of broke ass gimicky bullshit, fwiw. (and I believe it)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

freshy said:


> EG2's all the way.


EG2's are supposed to have a really good wide field of view, right?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> EG2's are supposed to have a really good wide field of view, right?


They do indeed. Even the 2.5's which are slightly smaller provide a big view. I had both pairs before I switched to my current Optic Nerve's, I just couldn't get the Electrics to make friends with a helmet and my massive dome (no fault of the gogs, my head is like trying to put helmet and gogs on a beer fridge)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> They do indeed. Even the 2.5's which are slightly smaller provide a big view. I had both pairs before I switched to my current Optic Nerve's, I just couldn't get the Electrics to make friends with a helmet and my massive dome (no fault of the gogs, my head is like trying to put helmet and gogs on a beer fridge)


Hm. I love everything about my Oakley Airbrakes except the field of view. I might have to switch.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> i have heard that the turbo fan is a bunch of broke ass gimicky bullshit, fwiw. (and I believe it)


killclimbz uses them and I can't recall him having any issues


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> killclimbz uses them and I can't recall him having any issues


-1 what i said


----------



## AZAspades (Sep 7, 2013)

Before you get ones that are reputable for not fogging go to a shop and try some on, the worst thing is having goggles that don't fit right but you have to wear them for 8 hours. Only reason i suggest that is because i ordered oakleys specifically for the the lens quality and they were just not that comfortable. I used eg2's before and never had a problem with fogging.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My VZ Fishbowls seem to be among the largest, about the same as the EG2 which I've also tried. Although the APX seems larger due to it's frameless design, I didn't feel like it was really any bigger when trying them on.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah Fishbowls are my vote. Def not due to the the optics/lenses though... but they act as OTG goggles and fit over my glasses. I've tried on the EG2 and Canopy and neither of them can do that.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

An over enthused boarder decided to do some meaurements. Interesting results:-

Statistically Speaking: THE "BIG" GOGGLES eg2 vz fisbowl apx etc.. - Gear Talk - Forums


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

*Don't forget about Hubble*

I have the EG2's as well but I also own the Quiksilver Hubbles (T.rice edition). They aren't as massive as the fish bowls, but the lens are built to warp around to give you peripheral vision still. They would be my #1 if the lens weren't so dark


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

JVee said:


> An over enthused boarder decided to do some meaurements. Interesting results:-
> 
> Statistically Speaking: THE "BIG" GOGGLES eg2 vz fisbowl apx etc.. - Gear*Talk - Forums


Well that's interesting. Accoring to him, my Airbrakes aren't that bad. I should try some different brands on, I guess...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

JVee said:


> An over enthused boarder decided to do some meaurements. Interesting results:-
> 
> Statistically Speaking: THE "BIG" GOGGLES eg2 vz fisbowl apx etc.. - Gear*Talk - Forums


That's awesome. Great find!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Due to the sensitivity of the bridge of my nose I have struggled to find the right goggle. There seems to be very few goggles that actually hug the bridge without putting weight and pressure (imo), which tend to result in complete obstruction of my nasal passages. The combination of trying to find the right nose padding and good field of vision was hard. Mt. Bachelor tends to be quite stormy (white out and rime) on a regular basis so getting good definition of the terrain and features also was difficult on exposed terrain before dropping into the trees to get hot and sweaty in powder. Ultimately I have gone with IOX and upgraded to the photochromic lens in hopes that it serves me the way the description says it will. I love the fit and the field of view. Fits comfortably on my nose without discomfort or pressure. Ultimately after having some good years with crowbars, I just didn't feel they were suitable for the conditions I was riding.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Due to the sensitivity of the bridge of my nose I have struggled to find the right goggle. There seems to be very few goggles that actually hug the bridge without putting weight and press


Yeah, coke will do that to ya.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> Yeah, coke will do that to ya.


Spoken like a true Big Bear local.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

picturing a bunch of Bear locals cruising around with coke on the bridge of their noses...lol .....newbs....


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

On the APX I found the peripheral to be actually very small. My VZ Feenom had better peripheral vision on the inside. The foam padding on the APX is so narrow that they touched my eyes but the Feenom does not even come close. Granted I have a pretty big head (size XXXL bern macon / size XL smith holt helmets) but I ended up having to cut quite a bit of foam off my APX in order to use them. After that the goggles felt great.

I've tried the EG2 before and they're definitely the biggest goggles I've ever used. I've used Dragon APX, VZ Feenom, Oakley Airbrake, Spy Platoon, EG 2.5/2. The Oakley Airbrake's peripheral vision felt the smallest for me and I don't like using them. All others have decent vision and I'm happy with all of them.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> picturing a bunch of Bear locals cruising around with coke on the bridge of their noses...lol .....newbs....


Correct me if I'm wrong but don't people snort coke? :icon_scratch:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but don't people snort coke? :icon_scratch:


Not when you're diving head first in it. And whoa, give some props for being able to ride in powder while on powder. Don't even get me started on shroom shreddin


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> Don't even get me started on shroom shreddin


definitely something i recommend trying at least once in ur life :yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a craaazy night at Mt Crescent Iowa with a bunch of thundercats, drugs, and likker.

Like good story not fun at the time crazy.


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a couple pairs of EG2's and a pair of Quicksilver Hubble's. I find the vision to be almost exactly the same between them but the Hubble's are so much more comfortable than the EG2's and for the people talking about goggles squishing on your nose, I find that a bit with the EG2's but not at all with the Hubble's. I strongly recommend them!:thumbsup:


----------

